# Radiator Fan Shroud



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Are the '64 and '65 shrouds interchangable?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good question. I would think that they are. I have a '65 shroud on my '67: I had to cut a relief for the upper radiator hose as it's on the drivers side on the '66 and '67. '64, being the first year, had a lot of "'64 only" stuff, though. I'll bet it'll bolt right on......


----------



## dirks67goat (Jan 15, 2010)

a rule of thumbfor fan clearance in a shroud is half-in, half-out of the shroud for maximum airflow being pulled through the radiator.


----------



## sdrake (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure on the non-AC cars, but I have been told that the extended shroud for the 65 AC cars is unique to that year.


----------

